# Guia Basica con Iptables v0.9 para Lan con salida a Internet

## jhigueros

Como estan todos, 

Aqui les escribo una guia de como configurar las iptables en Gentoo la cual les servira para configurar  firewall 

Conceptos basicos

Que es un Firewall? Es un hardware o software que sire para filtrar paquetes que entran y salen de la red, con la cual podemos separar una intranet de internet.  y asi con un conjunto de reglas para restringir accesos no autorizados. Todas las comunicaciones que estan atras del firewall seran enmascaradas para salir al exterior y con esto logramos que los datos que enviemos sean seguros. 

Cuenta por lo menos con dos interfaces de red.

Que son iptables? Es un sistema vinculado con el kernel que aparece en conjunto con el apartir de la version 2.4 el cual configuramos añadiendo o borrando reglas no es mas que un script de shell ejecutando las sentencias de firewall, estas reglas se encuentran a nivel de kernel y el kernel elige que hacer con los paquetes que entran y salen.

Comenzamos.....

```
emerge iptables
```

Despues de instalar configuramos.

Borramos cualquier regla que se encuentre

```
iptables -F

iptables -X

iptables -Z

iptables -t nat -F
```

Reglas por defecto las cuales dicen que todo entra asi como todo sale.

```

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -P PREROUTING ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -P POSTROUTING ACCEPT
```

 Empezamos a filtrar

 Nota: eth0 es el interfaz conectado al router y eth1 a la LAN

 El localhost se deja (por ejemplo conexiones locales a mysql)

```

/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
```

Tenemos acceso desde la red local

```

iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -i eth1 -j ACCEPT
```

Ahora hacemos enmascaramiento de la red local  y activamos el BIT DE FORWARDING (Importante)

```

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.10.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
```

 Con esto permitimos hacer forward de paquetesen el firewall, o sea que otras máquinas puedan salir a traves del firewall.

```

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

 Cerramos los accesos indeseados del exterior:

 Nota: 0.0.0.0/0 significa: cualquier red

 Cerramos el rango de puerto bien conocido

```

iptables -A INPUT -s 0.0.0.0/0 -p tcp -dport 1:1024 -j DROP

iptables -A INPUT -s 0.0.0.0/0 -p udp -dport 1:1024 -j DROP
```

 Cerramos un puerto de gestión: webmin

```

iptables -A INPUT -s 0.0.0.0/0 -p tcp -dport 10000 -j DROP
```

 Verifique que se apliquen las reglas

```

 iptables -L -n
```

----------

## alexlm78

COOL

----------

